

Javscript Is Eating the World - adamgibbons
http://slashdot.org/topic/bi/javascript-is-eating-the-world/

======
_sh
It says a lot about the value of cross-platform and zero-deployment that
developers put up with Javascript and HTML as an application development
platform.

It also says a lot about what is _not_ valued: a consistent UI paradigm
(Bootstrap not withstanding), a rich suite of client-supplied services, multi-
tasking, static typing.

Javascript is just what you have to put up with to get access to everything
else.

